# Icing eyes



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Went up to New Johns on Dec. 22 and fished on the SW side of the Island right out from the ramp. It was 18 feet deep. Fished it from 2:00 until 5:15 and caught around 20 perch and 5 walleyes. A few of the perch were keepers and the eyes were 13, 13, 14, 16, 18. Caught my first eye 1 minute after I put my first line down. the perch came in schools and the eyes were all spread out. Gave a buddy of mine directions to where I was fishing and he fished it today and got one 12 inch walleye and one perch. So I dont know what happened there. A lot more guys out today so it could have been the pressure. Any others having luck?


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I had some luck real early,but it's cooled off since.I lost a giant pike the other week, REAL big.what a heartbraker.

Where are the majority of people people fishing, what side of the lake?


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

There were guys all over. Some of the clusters are around the island I was fishing by, the bay straight west of the ramp on the south side, and of course the sunken road out towards the east. Didnt talk to anyone else when I was there so I dont know how the others are doing. Where were you at?


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

We were by the sunken island.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Got out to New Johns again this weekend.Fished around the island in about 16 ft. of water and iced 4 walleyes and around a dozen perch.Pressure has been heavy from what I heard but not as many out as i expected.


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

Pressure has dropped considerably as of late. I have friends that fish that a lot, and I normally take their words as fact.Heading up there for the first time this winter this weekend.

wish me luck!


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

It should be productive this weekend. Heading out there myself.


----------

